# Western Union branches in Kolkata?? [Urgent]



## ithehappy (May 2, 2012)

Need to know, their website shows nothing on Kolkata. Confused. Can't be there isn't any WU in Kolkata right?

TIA.

PS- Bit urgent.


----------



## red dragon (May 2, 2012)

There is one @ Jodhpur Park,near Union Bank.Another one @ shyambazar[21, Ramdhan Mitra Lane, Shyambazar, Kolkata - 700004]
I think I saw another near St James school.


----------



## ithehappy (May 3, 2012)

Thanks. 
Shaymbazar one is nearer for me. Got the phone no from justdial, don't know if its correct or not, gonna call tomorrow.

Well well well what am i reading here?? I can't send money from WU to abroad but only receive? Are you kidding me??



> Yes you cannot send money to anyone from WU but you can use different foreign exchange providers to pay money to any country.





> You can only receive money using WU from abroad but unfortunately you can't send money from India to abroad using WU.


----------



## ithehappy (May 3, 2012)

Please close this thread.


----------

